# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  كرات جوز الهند بالجزر ..

## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اليوم هموس جايبة الكم حلى إنما أيه
بيذوب في الفم ذوبان
يم يم يم يمييييييييييييييي
والي هو 
كرات جوز الهند بالجزر ... 
المكونات ... 
 
حبتين جزر كبيرة الحجم مبشوره ..
علبة قشطة ..
كأس سكر ..
ملقعة صغيرة فانيليا ..
وكمية من جوز الهند حسب ما تحتاجه خلطتنا
بس يعني تقريباً تحتاج من كاسين الى ثلاثة كاسات ... 
طريقة العمل ...
أول شي راح أخلط السكر مع الجزر
هيك .. 
 
وبعدها راح أحطها على النار
وبتركها حتى يذوب السكر والجزر
وبيصر شكلها هيك .. 
 
وبعدها راح أشيلها من النار وأتركها لغاية ماتبرد أشوي
وبعدها راح أحط عليها القشطة والفانيليا وبخلطهم مع بعض .
وبيصيروا هيك .. 
 
وآخر شي راح أحط عليهم جوز الهند
لغاية ماتصير عندي عجينة متماسكة
بس طريه وتتلزق أشوي ..
هيك .. 
 
وبعدها راح أحطها في الثلاجة لمدة ساعة تقريباً ..
طبعاً منشان تتماسك المكونات عندي ..
وبعدها أطلعها من الثلاجة
وأبدأ أكورها وأحطها في جوز الهند بعد 
للتشكيل النهائي .. 
 
وآخر شي التقديم 
وراح يكون هيك ... 
 
وعلى قلوبكم بألف مليون عافية ..
تحياتي العطرة لكم 
همــــــــــ الصمت ـــــــــس ..

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طبعاً نسيت أقول إن طبقنا 
يقدم بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارد
..
دمتم بخير ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلم الاياااادي هموووس ع هييييكـ وصف حلووو*
*باين عليها لذييييذه هالكراااات*
*الله يعطيج الف عاااافيه ع الطرح*
*وماننحرم من اشهى الاكلات*
*تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

تسلم الايااااااادي 

على الوصفه الطبق الرووعه 

طبعاً ذكرتيني السنة شهر رمضان ماسويت هذا الطبق عاداً كل سنة لازم خخخ

يسلمو وعطاااش الله ألف عافية ما قصرتي 

ولاعدمناك خيتو هموووس يا الغلا

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب همووووس*

*شكلهـ حلو يعطيك ألف عآفيه ع الطرح المميز ؛؛؛*

*مآانحرم جديدك ؛؛؛*


*سلامي*

----------


## أميرة الأحساس

تسلم الايدي

----------


## نوور القمر

مشكوره أختي على الموضوع..

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو همووووستنا الغاااليه
ع هيك وصفه سهله كتييييييييييير والشكل روووعه 
يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا روووعة جديدك 
امممم انتظر نصيبي ههههه 
دمتم بالف خيييييير

----------


## همس الصمت

> *تسلم الاياااادي هموووس ع هييييكـ وصف حلووو*
> 
> *باين عليها لذييييذه هالكراااات*
> *أوووووووووووووووه*
> *الطعم لايقاوم ..*
> *يم يم يمي .*
> *الله يعطيج الف عاااافيه ع الطرح*
> *وماننحرم من اشهى الاكلات* 
> *تحيااااااااتي*



 
الله يسلمك ويخليك يارب
شذوي أسعدني تواجدك الجميل
في متصفحي ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
لاعدمت التواجد الجميل ..
دمت بخير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> تسلم الايااااااادي 
> 
> على الوصفه الطبق الرووعه 
> 
> طبعاً ذكرتيني السنة شهر رمضان ماسويت هذا الطبق عاداً كل سنة لازم خخخ
> 
> يسلمو وعطاااش الله ألف عافية ما قصرتي 
> ...



 
هلا وغلا فيك عوامية صفوانية
الحمدلله طلع في وحده تأيدني على الطبق
وتقول عنه لذيذ
الكل يقول لي ويش هذا جوزهند مع جزر
مايركب ..
بس الحمدلله في وحده معاي ..
تشرفت بتواجدك حبيبتي ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
لاعدمتك ..
دمت بخير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *مرآحب همووووس* 
> *شكلهـ حلو يعطيك ألف عآفيه ع الطرح المميز ؛؛؛* 
> *مآانحرم جديدك ؛؛؛* 
> 
> 
> *سلامي*



يامية مليون مرحبا فيك كروزة
أسعدين تواجدك الجميل
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
دمتِ بكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> تسلم الايدي



 
الله يسلمك ويسلم قلب غاليكِ يارب ..
شكراً لهذا التواجد الجميل ..
دمتِ في حفظ الكريم ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> مشكوره أختي على الموضوع..



 
العفو أختي ..
تشرفت بتواجدك الجميل ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
دمتِ بكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> يسلمووو همووووستنا الغاااليه
> 
> ع هيك وصفه سهله كتييييييييييير والشكل روووعه 
> يعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا روووعة جديدك 
> امممم انتظر نصيبي ههههه 
> خلاص حياكِ البيت وأعطيك أياه ..
> 
> دمتم بالف خيييييير



 
فروح الغلا
سعدت كثيراً بتواجدك الجميل في متصفحي
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
ونصيبك حيوصلك ..
دمت بكل خير ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

إيـــووووه
 داكي نفس إلا أسويها تقريبا 
بس إنتين ماتحطي بسكوت الشاي
لينه بتطلع موله
إي هذي زينه حق العجايز
والبزوه كمان
مشكوره على الطريقه
الله يستر كان ماتجيني مخالفه
 رفعنا موضوع صار له  سنه بالظبط

----------


## نجمة لبنان

تسلمي على الوصفه اني مجربتها فعلا لذيذه

----------


## همس الصمت

> إيـــووووه
> داكي نفس إلا أسويها تقريبا 
> بس إنتين ماتحطي بسكوت الشاي
> لينه بتطلع موله
> 
> لامو لينة واجد
> زينه الطراوة حقتها
> حق تذوب في الفم ذوباااااااب 
> إي هذي زينه حق العجايز
> ...



ياهلا وغلا فيكِ حساسه
اي غناتي تفرق في البسكويت
وكمان في القشطة انتي بتستخدمي ملعقتين وانا علبه
وكمان على السكر انتي كاس ونص وانا يادوب كاس
ولا بعد ماحطه كامل منشان ماتصير حاميه ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> تسلمي على الوصفه اني مجربتها فعلا لذيذه



الله يسلمك ويسلم غاليك يارب ..
تشرفت بجمال حضورك ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*عذاااااااااااب الشكل* 
*.....>>صار نفسي اطبقها* 
*تسلم الايادي غناتي هموس* 
*تحسرات لاعدمناها* 
*دمتي موفقه..*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *عذاااااااااااب الشكل* 
> 
> *.....>>صار نفسي اطبقها* 
> *تسلم الايادي غناتي هموس* 
> *تحسرات لاعدمناها* 
> 
> *دمتي موفقه..*



 
ياهلا وغلا فيكِ وردة غناتي
حضور جميل لاعدمته يارب
ويالله طبقيها ورينا تطبيق
وقولي النا رايك فيها ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## أموله



----------


## همس الصمت

> 



 
الله يسلمك ويسلم قلب غاليك يارب ..
الف شكر لك ولجمال حضورك ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ليلاس

*يسلم الأياااااااااااادي غناااااااتي.}*


*مشكووووورة ع الحلى اللذييييييذ*

*ربي يعطييييييك العااااااافية*

----------


## النظره البريئه

صار خاطري اجربه بس مشكله مافي موجود عندي جميع المقادير
ربي يعطيك العافيه هموس ع هيك حلا ..
وعوافي على قلوبكم ..
بأنتظار الجديد
ربي يوفقك

----------


## همس الصمت

> *يسلم الأياااااااااااادي غناااااااتي.}*
> 
> 
> *مشكووووورة ع الحلى اللذييييييذ*
> 
> *ربي يعطييييييك العااااااافية*



الله يسلم قلبك وقلب غاليك يارب ..
ياهلا فيك ليلاس حبيبتي
حضور لاعدمته يارب ..
الف شكر للتشريف ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> صار خاطري اجربه بس مشكله مافي موجود عندي جميع المقادير
> ربي يعطيك العافيه هموس ع هيك حلا ..
> وعوافي على قلوبكم ..
> بأنتظار الجديد
> ربي يوفقك



ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ عزيزتي
جربية ترى ماراح تندمين
لان الطعم الصراحة مرة لذيذ ..
حضور شرفني
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## نُون

مَرْحبا "

أول مرة أرز الفيس هون -  :bigsmile: 


اليوم يوم اووفي - ماكو دوام - قلت أطبق شي من اللي تفرجت عليه ، عاد طبقك يا هموس اسهل شي ..  :toung: 
و سويته لكن ما عجبهم و خصوصاً النحيس اخوي ..  :sad2: 

تسلم يمناك يا بطة -  :embarrest: 
و ثانكس ، لأنو عجب مآمي "  :amuse: 



هوون الصورة " >> http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/images/alnassrah.com-d55b24938b.jpg

----------


## همس الصمت

> مَرْحبا "
> مرآحب يآهلا وغلا وآلله
> 
> أول مرة أرز الفيس هون -  
> 
> آي كل يوم تعآلي ورزي آلفيس نبيك تنورينآ
> ونشوف تطبيقآتك آلحلوة .
> اليوم يوم اووفي - ماكو دوام - قلت أطبق شي من اللي تفرجت عليه ، عاد طبقك يا هموس اسهل شي .. 
> و سويته لكن ما عجبهم و خصوصاً النحيس اخوي ..  
> ...



وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآو
وآنآ آقول آلقسم منور
آتآرية بروءة منورتنآ فيه
ولا كمآن مطبق طبق من تحت ديآتي
فرحتي قلبي يآلدوبة
وآلحمدلله إنه عجب آلمآمآ
وإذآ على آخوك لاعآد تذوقينة شي
لان هآ آلاولاد كل شي مب حلو
وهم لاهطين آلصحن كلة ..
آلله يعطيك آلف عآفية يآرب ..
وكل يوم وكل يوم فرحيني بتطبقآتك ..
آلله يسلم آلديآت يآرب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## MOONY

يسلموو على هيك وصفه  
ولا حلى صحي  
تسلم إيديكِ
تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

> يسلموو على هيك وصفه 
> ولا حلى صحي 
> تسلم إيديكِ
> تحياتي



ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ موني
حضور مشرف عزيزتي
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ساجدة لربها

تسلم  ايدك 
مشكوره على حلا
 الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## همس الصمت

> تسلم ايدك 
> مشكوره على حلا
> الله يعطيك العافية



الله يسلمك يارب
تشرفت بروعة هالحضور
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيك العافية ..
موفقة لكل خير ...

----------

